# Uh-oh, Milwaukee Hand Tools



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.coptool.com/blog/2011/09/milwaukee_hand_tools_to_take_o.html#more

Some interesting designs to say the least. I expect a full review of every one of these tools from McClary. :laughing:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ya, I always carry my strippers when I'm running conduit...:001_huh: WTF?


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like they did research.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I might have to give a few of those a whirl. The combo needle nose/strippers intrigue me.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome more crap for me to buy.:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Why did they leave out a crimper on the inside of the handle of the linesmans? They could have been perfect...


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Looking at those tools one question. Why do you need a looping hole on a pair of long nose pliers?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

That's It? said:


> Looking at those tools one question. Why do you need a looping hole on a pair of long nose pliers?


It's for n00bs.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> http://www.coptool.com/blog/2011/09/milwaukee_hand_tools_to_take_o.html#more
> 
> Some interesting designs to say the least. I expect a full review of every one of these tools from McClary. :laughing:


 

The pictures alone gave me a woody


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

:whistling2:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/whats-milwaukee-up-23263/


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> :whistling2:
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/whats-milwaukee-up-23263/





Jlarson said:


> Making tools.


Called it. :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

They don't seem really good.

I don't think those will be good hand tools


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> :whistling2:
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/whats-milwaukee-up-23263/


I didn't care enough to go dig it up. Trying to compete with the established hand tool brands seems dicey to me. It's an overcrowded market in my opinion.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> ........Trying to compete with the established hand tool brands seems dicey to me. It's an overcrowded market in my opinion.



So they advertise them on Craigslist. :laughing:


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Only the tin snips look decent.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I was talkign to a rep at Home Depot last month and he said they were going to be exclusive to HD and I lost interest right there. But I did buy the ecx 10 in 1. So far so good but I swaped the handle with a Klein.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was talkign to a rep at Home Depot last month and he said they were going to be exclusive to HD and I lost interest right there. But I did buy the ecx 10 in 1. So far so good but I swaped the handle with a Klein.


If that is true, I wonder if HD will have Klein tools on closeout, or will the Milwaukee hand tools take the place of the "Commercial Electric" stuff?


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

*I actually kind of like them*

Obviously I don't know how well they will perform but I like the reaming idea, even though you can do that with any pair of pliers it looks like these are more suited to the job. I think I may pick up the *****, I like the whole screw cutter deal they integrated into them. Good idea for those of you who always say you broke your pliers cutting screws. And the strippers look solid, kind of remind me of the Ideal strippers design in a way.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

I didn't see "Made in USA" in that press release. If they're not, then I'll pass on even trying them.

And, if Milwaukee goes exclusive **** Depot, that doesn't mean Klein is out. Tin snips are in hardware, not electrical with Klein. It will be hard for 1 linesman, and a few strippers, to replace all the Klein tools in that aisle.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

varmit said:


> If that is true, I wonder if HD will have Klein tools on closeout, or will the Milwaukee hand tools take the place of the "Commercial Electric" stuff?


Klein just renewed their contract this year with Home Depot, so it's at least another 5 years until that happens.


----------



## pliers (Oct 21, 2009)

Since Greenlee has lowered the standards and dropped the bar so to speak, it now appears that Milwaukee is about to lower it even more. These new tools appear to be maybe just one notch above GB, and I said "maybe". Stick with the industry standards when it comes to buying tools which you use on a daily routine to earn your way thru life. That said, I still believe (and purchase) in Channellock for all my pliers as they are still proudly made in the USA and are by far the best return on your dollar. I'm growing fond of Wera drivers though (German).


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I didn't see "Made in USA" in that press release. If they're not, then I'll pass on even trying them.
> 
> And, if Milwaukee goes exclusive **** Depot, that doesn't mean Klein is out. Tin snips are in hardware, not electrical with Klein. It will be hard for 1 linesman, and a few strippers, to replace all the Klein tools in that aisle.


The milwaukee screwdrivers are kept in hardware also, not in the electrical tool department. So I imagine it will all be thrown in with the husky and Stanley brands.


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

I dunno about this stuff imma sticj with knipex till its proven.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone used their new meter line?


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I didn't see "Made in USA" in that press release. If they're not, then I'll pass on even trying them.


I'm positive they are made in China. After all Milwaukee is owned by a Chinese corporation.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> Anyone used their new meter line?




http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/has-t5-finally-met-its-match-22166/


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Anyone used their new meter line?


I have this one:










It's awesome.


----------

